# This took me all night....



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

But I finally finished it!





I am proud of it. :3 For those NON Japanese speakers(I don't think there is any on here,besides myself....) Here are the English lyrics:

Even when it seems that nothing can go right
and you want to just give up,
if you close your eyes,
you can see the world from your heart.

In this world when life can be so tough
You must be strong
Just believe in yourself and don't you fear
So open up your mind and close your eyes
Take another look from the other side
In this world when life can be so tough
You must be strong
Just believe in yourself and don't you fear
So open up your mind and close your eyes
Take another look from the other side

Even on a lonely night, when you wander afraid,
you may be alone now, but
your feet can take you however far you want to go, so.....

Just hold on tight, because if you close your eyes,
look inside yourself, there's a shining light there.
Yes, I want you to believe in everything.
You can take another look from the other side

Just hold on tight, even if your heart is breaking.
Reach into your soul, even if you can't see tomorrow.
Yes, if you have the strength to live,
You can take another look from the other side,
until you find all that is love...


----------



## bsd13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicely done.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Thanks~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Great Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

So terribly sad. Nice job on the tribute video.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow. very impressive. I am so sorry for your home country. But I will say you should also feel so proud. The people and stories of hope and camaraderie is amazing. I hope if we are ever faced with such a crisis we would react with the same respect for humanity Japan displays.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

What they don't tell you in the news,is all the people in the non effected towns/cities looting and loitering,so it's harder to help those most effected.
The news makes it so it seems that everything is ok with the people,but it is not.

ps: I was born in America,I just have a close connection to Japan.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

ames said:


> wow. very impressive. I am so sorry for your home country. But I will say you should also feel so proud. The people and stories of hope and camaraderie is amazing. I hope if we are ever faced with such a crisis we would react with the same respect for humanity Japan displays.


A message from my friend,who is in Japan right now,and keeping me updated.

well, it's most likely to happen in Kanto area including Tokyo. Kanto is located in the south of Tohoku where was hit by the earthquake. now Tohoku and Kanto areas have less gas so that supplies can't be transported to stores. people in Kanto are thinking they might not be able to buy enough sooner. my place is nearby Osaka where is far from Kanto. even so, people from Kanto came to Osaka on their business trips or travel. and they bought all stuffs on shelves. so we're also afraid of shortage of supplies because of that... we all should think about the people who are under the hardest situation first...

So basically, the people are worried that there wont be enough stuff for them,because they will be sending it to the people that need it.
So they are trying to take as much as possible first. It's sick.


----------

